# Ford V10



## treemandan (Nov 30, 2012)

Just curious as to what you guys thought about this motor?


----------



## kr5258 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good motor, replaced the V-8 460. A common problem is exhaust studs rusting away to nothing. Look through the wheel wells to check.
Mine has 230,000 hard miles and only blew out 1 spark plug. It was easily fixed.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 30, 2012)

We had a company trucks with a v10s, they made lots of noise and drank gas, I was not impressed power wise.
FWIW I am a ford hater and a diesel lover, so my opinion may be invalid.


----------



## RiverLogger (Nov 30, 2012)

The early models liked to puke out plugs. Otherwise I think they are a 200,000-250,000 mile motor without too many problems. I think the 5.4 is nearly as good but it likes to throw plugs too before about 03-04+/-. What year are you looking at?


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 30, 2012)

bigbadbob said:


> We had a company trucks with a v10s, they made lots of noise and drank gas, I was not impressed power wise.
> FWIW I am a ford hater and a diesel lover, so my opinion may be invalid.



I agree but I was going to add fairly torquey for a gasser.


----------



## tooold (Dec 10, 2012)

From 04 to 07 you can't get the plugs out.

The Ford Three-Valve Broken Spark Plug Blues - Four Wheeler Magazine


----------

